# cattle auction



## grass (Nov 11, 2008)

i finally got to make it to real cattle auction....someone got a real steal.6 young holstein calfs for 50 cent a piece.the full sized cows were going for the kind money you said they are in your areas....they bid by the 100lbs most went from $40 to $65 per 100lbs.....1600lb bull went for $84 per 100lbs he was one big cow


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you get anything? 

What did the 50 cent calves look like? That would be unheard of here.


----------



## grass (Nov 11, 2008)

no i didn't buy anymore ...2 is a good enough start for me....those calves were lucky if they were 60lbs each....seemed like mostly meat buyers were doing all the bidding. i was impressed tho...thats my first time there...the other auction i usually go to were alot smaller...this was an actual livestock auction


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 11, 2008)

at some sale barns the calf market is just dead.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 11, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> at some sale barns the calf market is just dead.


Especially when the calves are lucky to be 60 lbs. Optimum weight is 100-115 lbs. At least for dairy calves.


----------



## grass (Nov 11, 2008)

i try to do more than one type of farm animal and it bites me in the butt ......i came home neighbors dog had a field day with my chickens one dead and another wounded pretty good


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh no!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 12, 2008)

sorry that your chickens got attacked.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 12, 2008)

hey grass, sorry to hear about you chickens. i had a racoon get my chickens, my best layers. hope everybody is ok and it don't happen again.do you have free range. mine are in the day and when i forget to close that gate. well lucy racoon.


----------

